# HUGE contest with TONS of Different Classes



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

There are lots of Different classes, something for everyone to enter.

The rules are simple:1. Stick to the guidelines for the classes/categories please.​2. No more than 5 photos per *CATEGORY*. ​3. You can use photos of horses that are not yours. However, you must have taken the photo and know the horse or its owner. ​4. Deadline for entry is *June 10th* and the results will be posted no later than June 12th. 


​*Horses Being Horses Category:* In these classes there should be no rider.



Yawning
Rolling
Napping or Lying Down
Bucking
Rearing
“Fighting” with other horse
Horses and Other Animals
 
*Horses Under Saddle:* Horses with riders. Enter according to class. There must be a rider, not just tack.



English Pleasure or Hunter Under Saddle
Western Pleasure
Working Western
Cutting and Reigning
Barrels and Poles
Arena Trail or Obstacle Courses (can be English or Western)
Trail or Endurance Riding
Hunter Over Fences-Jumps under 2’3”
Hunter Over Fences-Jumps over 2’3”
Jumpers: All jump heights. (Jump must be your typical Jumper jump, not Hunter jump)
Eventing or Cross Country
Dressage
Vaulting
Bareback Riding
Parade
 
*Horses of Color:* Enter Horses for each color class below



Palomino, Cremello, Buckskin, or Dun (also crosses like Dunskin)
Tobiano, Sabiano, and Overo Paints (spelling sucks I know)
White, Dapple Gray, and Flea Bitten Gray
Bay, Dark Bay, and Blood Bay
Black (must be a true black horse! No dark bays)
Roans
 
*Breeds Of The World:* Horses for each Breed Class Below



Thoroughbred
Arabian
Paints
Quarter Horses
Any and All Draft Breeds (specify which breed)
Any and All Pony Breeds (specify which breed)
Any and All Warmblood Breeds (specify which breed)
Any and All Gaited Breeds (specify which breed)
Any and All Cross Breeds (specify which breeds are crossed)
 
*Random Horses:* Enter any picture that fits the category



Head Shot
Eye Shot
Horses Doing Tricks or in Costumes
Horses Eating
Angry Horses or Horses Being Naughty
Model Horses (can be Peter Stone, Breyer, Grand Champion, or any Resin Models, custom or not)
Barn Cat or Dog
Full Sized Horse with Mini rider (aged 6 and under)
Best Horse Artwork (anything art related)
Anything Goes (picture that doesn’t fit anywhere else. You must put what category you would describe it as, if there was one for it)
 
*Bonus Classes: *These classes are not photo classes but other classes and will not be judged. 



Name This Horse. The name must contain something to do with fire.













What’s your favorite horse breed and why?
What’s your favorite riding discipline and why?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

AAAAAH why did i have to see this while iw as at work?! subbing till i get home! grrrrr


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Horses being horses
2. Rolling















Horse under saddle
3.Working Western








cuttig/reining/sorting??















7. Trail















Horses of Color
1. Palomino








Breeds of the World
4. Quarter Horse


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Horse of Color:

Dapple Grey - Holly









Tobiano - Gulliver 









Sabino - May









Breeds of the World:

Quarter Horse: Holly









Any and All Cross Breds - Gulliver - Draft Cross but not sure exact?









Random Horses: 

Horses Eating - Holly chowing down on hay









Full Sized Horse/Mini Rider - My daughter Ana and my friend's horse Misty


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

just bumping up!


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

bumping up.


----------



## gypsyvanner (Apr 23, 2012)

Category-Colour-White









Category-Headshot









Category-Quarter Horse








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

gypsyvanner said:


> Category-Colour-White
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmm...the pictures didn't seem to post. I do like your signature though. lol


----------



## gypsyvanner (Apr 23, 2012)

White-Category









Headshot









Quarter Horse


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

gypsyvanner said:


> White-Category
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how are you posting them?


----------



## gypsyvanner (Apr 23, 2012)

yeah, sorry its too big, I dont know how to delete a post :3


----------



## gypsyvanner (Apr 23, 2012)

Horses4Healing said:


> how are you posting them?


through the little paperclip thing.


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

gypsyvanner said:


> through the little paperclip thing.


okay. I can't help you there cuz I use the image url button and paste and image from photobucket etc. And I'm also not sure how to delete a post, I've tried before to delete something of mine and I couldn't find out how to do it. 

If you say the image is too large, then perhaps try to re size it for internet settings. Not sure if that would fix the problem or now but it might.


----------



## gypsyvanner (Apr 23, 2012)

Horses4Healing said:


> okay. I can't help you there cuz I use the image url button and paste and image from photobucket etc. And I'm also not sure how to delete a post, I've tried before to delete something of mine and I couldn't find out how to do it.
> 
> If you say the image is too large, then perhaps try to re size it for internet settings. Not sure if that would fix the problem or now but it might.



one sec, i think i can get it.


----------



## gypsyvanner (Apr 23, 2012)

Best White color









Best Headshot









Best Quarter Horse


----------



## gypsyvanner (Apr 23, 2012)

close enough...


----------



## MBFoley (May 27, 2012)

Horses Being Horses Category: In these classes there should be no rider.

Yawning

Majestic Marquis









Rolling

Kid Rocker









Napping or Lying Down

Thoroughbred mare at the farm where my horses are









Bucking

Kid Rocker









Rearing

Thoroughbred foal at the farm I used to have Angel at









“Fighting” with other horse

Angel Till Dawn telling Kid Rocker she means business









Horses and Other Animals

Horses of Color: Enter Horses for each color class below

Bay, Dark Bay, and Blood Bay

Majestic Marquis









Breeds Of The World: Horses for each Breed Class Below

Thoroughbred

Angel Till Dawn









Arabian

Majestic Marquis









Paints
Quarter Horses
Any and All Draft Breeds (specify which breed)
Any and All Pony Breeds (specify which breed)
Any and All Warmblood Breeds (specify which breed)
Any and All Gaited Breeds (specify which breed)
Any and All Cross Breeds (specify which breeds are crossed)

Random Horses: Enter any picture that fits the category

Head Shot

Angel Till Dawn









Eye Shot
Horses Doing Tricks or in Costumes
Horses Eating

Majestic Marquis









Angry Horses or Horses Being Naughty

Kid Rocker









Model Horses (can be Peter Stone, Breyer, Grand Champion, or any Resin Models, custom or not)
Barn Cat or Dog
Full Sized Horse with Mini rider (aged 6 and under)
Best Horse Artwork (anything art related)










Anything Goes (picture that doesn’t fit anywhere else. You must put what category you would describe it as, if there was one for it)


Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/huge-contest-tons-different-classes-124643/#ixzz1w8pqMRES


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm bored and the more entries I have the more I get to spend my time looking at all your pretty horses...so I'm bumping up again. lol


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

Horses under saddle
1. Hunter u/s
8. under 2'3
9. over 2'3
13. vaulting
15. parade (Last one)

Colors
1. palomino
3. grey
2. tobiano
4. bay

breeds
4. quarter Horse


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

breeds
1. Thoroughbred


Random
1. head
2. eye
4. eat
9. art
7. Farm Dog

bonus
1. name *Firebird*


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

bump...bumpppppp....bump bump


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

That was for the "All goes" class....i would describe it as very cute rowdy about to be unloaded with his tail stickin out while that red tail next to his is my friend's horse, ronnie also, if you can see his head sticking out where my trainer is, you will realise the trailer was a bit small


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

anyone here?


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

Here are my submissions! 

First is HORSES BEING HORSES - Yawning
Second is HORSES UNDER SADDLE - Barrels/Poles
*this is kind of a joke, it's my little English boy & me trotting through barrels bareback with a halter on. He really likes trotting the barrels, at the end of the last turn on the last barrel, he takes off cantering back to the start, it's so cute!
Third is HORSES UNDER SADDLE - Jumpers
Fourth is HORSES OF COLOR - Bays
Fifth is BREEDS AROUND THE WORLD - Quarter Horses
Sixth is RANDOM HORSES - Head Shot
Seventh is RANDOM HORSES - Eye Shot

And I have a couple for Anything Goes, feel free to choose just one..
First category - Horsey Love - Your horse showing you love instead of you showing your love for him/her (mine is ninth in my line of pictures)
Second category - Horse Health - Any picture of your horse getting visited by the vet, dentist, farrier, etc. to keep your baby happy and healthy! (mine is tenth in the line of pictures)
*this picture is kind of sad/funny because my poor baby was intently watching from the corner of his eye while getting his dental work done and it looked so sad/pathetic, but I was happy he trusts me & loves me enough to make sure I was staying with him.

THOSE ARE MY ENTRIES!!


----------



## Conrad And Freddie (Mar 7, 2012)

subbing


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Random Horse: Anything Goes:










I'd call this category Mommy and Me look alikes.


----------



## lsj1313 (May 1, 2012)

Horses Under Saddle-
English Pleasure: Me riding my friend's horse, Jack.C:\Documents and Settings\SD Customer\My Documents\My Music\My Pictures\2012-05 (May) 
It's the one of me on the brown horse.
Sorry, you can't see the pic.


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

only 4 more days to enter.


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Horses Being Horses Category: In these classes there should be no rider.
Rearing








“Fighting” with other horse









Horses Under Saddle: Horses with riders. Enter according to class. There must be a rider, not just tack.

English Pleasure or Hunter Under Saddle








































Jumpers: All jump heights. (Jump must be your typical Jumper jump, not Hunter jump)
























Dressage








Bareback Riding


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Horses of Color: Enter Horses for each color class below

Tobiano, Sabiano, and Overo Paints (spelling sucks I know)
































White, Dapple Gray, and Flea Bitten Gray








Bay, Dark Bay, and Blood Bay

















Breeds Of The World: Horses for each Breed Class Below

Thoroughbred
















Arabian
















Any and All Draft Breeds (specify which breed)
Clydesdale








Belgian








Clydesdale








Gypsy Vanner


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Random Horses: Enter any picture that fits the category

Head Shot
































Horses Doing Tricks or in Costumes
















Horses Eating








Full Sized Horse with Mini rider (aged 6 and under)


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Anything Goes (picture that doesn’t fit anywhere else. You must put what category you would describe it as, if there was one for it)
Bonding/Special Moments


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey Guys
Last day to enter. Tonight at midnight is the deadline so any last minute entries should hurry up!


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

*Results!*

Here are the results for the contest. Congrats to the Overall and Reserve Champion. I'm trying to come up with prize ideas.

*Results*​ *~~Overall Champion: NordicJuniper~~*​ ***Reserve Champion: MBFoley***​ 
Horses Being Horses Category

Yawning:
First Place: SaraKGamble
Second Place: MBFoley
Rolling:
First Place: RoperChick (first picture)
Second Place: MBFoley
Napping or Lying Down:
First Place: MBFoley
Bucking:
First Place: MBFoley
Rearing:
First Place: MBFoley
Second Place: NordicJuniper
Fighting:
First Place: NordicJuniper
Second Place: MBFoley
Horses & Other Animals: No Entries


Horses Under Saddle Category

English Pleasure/Hunter Under Saddle:
First Place: Live2Ride15
Second Place: NordicJuniper (Fifth picture)
Western Pleasure: No Entires
Working Western:
First Place: RoperChick
Cutting and Reining:
First Place: RoperChick
Barrels and Poles:
First Place: SaraKGamble
Arena Trail or Obstacle Course: No Entires
Trail or Endurance Riding: 
First Place: RoperChick
Hunter Over Fences-Under 2’3”
First Place: Live2Ride15
Hunter Over Fences-Over 2’3”:
First Place: Live2Ride15
Jumpers:
First Place: SaraKGamble
Second Place: NordicJuniper (first picture)
Eventing or Cross Country: No Entries
Dressage:
First Place: NordicJuniper
Vaulting:
First Place: Live2Ride15
Bareback:
First Place: NordicJuniper (first picture)
Second Place: SaraKGamble
Parade:
First Place: Live2Ride15

Horses Of Color Category

Palomino, Buckskin, Dun, and Cremello:
First Place: RoperChick
Second Place: Live2Ride15
Paints:
First Place: NordicJuniper (fourth picture)
Second Place: ThirteenAcers (second picture)
Third Place: Live2Ride15
White, Dapple Gray, Fleabitten:
First Place: GypsyVanner
Second Place: NordicJuniper
Third Place: ThirteenAcers
Fourth Place: Live2Ride15
Bays:
First Place: MBFoley
Second Place: SaraKGamble
Third Place: NordicJuniper (second picture)
Fourth Place: Live2Ride15
Blacks: No Entries
Roans: No Entries

Breeds Of The World Category

Thoroughbred:
First Place: MBFoley
Second Place: NordicJuniper (first picture)
Third Place: Live2Ride15
Arabian:
First Place: MBFoley
Second Place: NordicJuniper (first picture)
Paints: No Entries
Quarter Horses: 
First Place: GypsyVanner
Second Place: ThirteenAcers
Third Place: SaraKGamble
Fourth Place: Live2Ride15
Fifth Place: RoperChick (first picture)
Drafts:
First Place: NordicJuniper (third picture)
Second Place: ThirteenAcers
Pony: No Entries
Warmblood: No Entries
Gaited: No Entries
Cross: No Entries

Random Horses Category

Head Shot:
First Place: MBFoley
Second Place: NordicJuniper (fourth picture)
Third Place: SaraKGamble
Fourth Place: GypsyVanner
Fifth Place: Live2Ride15
Eye Shot:
First Place: SaraKGamble
Second Place: Live2Ride15
Horses Doing Tricks/Costume:
First Place: NordicJuniper
Horses Eating: 
First Place: NordicJuniper
Second Place: MBFoley
Third Place: ThirteenAcers
Fourth Place: Live2Ride15
Angry Horses:
First Place: MBFoley
Model Horses: No Entries
Barn Cat or Dog:
First Place: Live2Ride15
Full Sized Horse with Mini Rider:
First Place: NordicJuniper (fourth picture)
Second Place: ThirteenAcers
Artwork:
First Place: MBFoley
 Second Place: Live2Ride15
Anything Goes:
First Place: NordicJuniper (second picture)
Second Place: Skyhorse1999
Third Place: SaraKGamble (second picture)
Fourth Place: Breella


----------



## MBFoley (May 27, 2012)

Yay!! Congrats all and thanks


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow! Thank you! I haven't ever been the overall winner before, I am so excited!


----------



## Bandita1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Foundation Appaloosa. DREA SUNDY'S FIREAGLE. Breeds of the world. 2 year old studs. Flashy horses. Unique markings.


----------



## Bandita1 (Jun 25, 2012)

For the next contest! lol


----------



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

horses being horses 7. other animals


View attachment 103997

MY Bloodhound/Lab Nylah

View attachment 103998

MY border collie Trixy

View attachment 103999

Found this guy while driving

Horses under saddle 7. Trail riding
View attachment 104000

Riding on trail

horses of color 4.bay
View attachment 104001

sunset behind ringo

View attachment 104002

in the pasture

Breeds of the world 9.Cross

View attachment 104004

Hes a QH/Morgan


View attachment 104005


Random 1. Headshot








4.Eating









10. anything







Dandelion








Shadow


----------



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

horses being horses 7. other animals








Nylah lab/bloodhound








Trixy Border collie mix








Found this guy on a drive

Under saddle 7. trail riding









horses of color 4.Bay

















breeds of the world 9. cross








QH,Morgan


----------

